# The new Hoy No Circula rules in Mexico City



## bigmutt (Aug 5, 2008)

Here's the site for all the information about these new regulations that take effect Sept 1, 2008:

Wikipedia, look up Hoy No Circula and you'll get everything you ever needed to know about this. (sorry, this site won't let me post the actual url in this thread.)


The only thing I couldn't find was where you go in Mexico City to obtain a 7 or 14 day Pase Turistico that temporarily exempts you from these draconian rules. maybe these "tourist passes" are only available outside of D.F.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

El Pase Turístico se tramita en las instalaciones de las cámaras integrantes de la CONCANACO -SEVITUR estatales. Si tu auto tiene placas de los estados de Hidalgo, Estado de México y Distrito Federal, podrás tramitar tu calcomanía 'cero' que te permitirá circular en la ciudad de México cualquier día de la semana.


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

The Pase Turisto or tourist pass is available at tourist councils in virtually any state. The links are listed in that wikipedia article. For that pass, you can't just keep getting passes. They have rules about getting them back to back. Some parts of the year, usually during the December they exempt foreign-plated vehicles from the restrictions, because a lot of Mexicans come down from the U.S. to visit their family members in D.F., this is part of the Paisano Program.

The hoy no circula rules have always been in place, the new one that takes effect September 1, 2008, is where they will start fines against vehicles without a sticker, basically foreign-plated vehicles, if they drive between the hours of 5 a.m. to 11 a.m. Monday to Friday. Right now, they are just supposed to be warning people about those regulations.


----------

